# Pics of the Porsche at our house



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

First mods will be the LED light bar in the side grills and blacking out the white bar in the center grill.


----------



## Tari (Jul 24, 2009)

Beast!


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks dirty on the closeup of the emblem. You should wash it sometime. 

Love the Cayenne. Wish I could get one. Pics of it look good! :thumbup:


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Do want.

I thought you lived in NYC, what gives?


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

nice car, but i gotta say that interior looks pretty whack/dated. I thought Porsches were known for beautiful interiors.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful jake!


----------



## BnWBMW (Aug 4, 2009)

Daedalus34r said:


> nice car, but i gotta say that interior looks pretty whack/dated. I thought Porsches were known for beautiful interiors.


Porsche's are known for beautiful exteriors!

But I do agree with you in terms of the steering wheel..I don't like it.

I'm surprised it doesn't already have LED grill lights...is it because it's older MY?

But those are just small complaints on a true beast, a Porsche is a Porsche. Congrats on the Turbo!

I WANT that Sport/Normal/Comfort mode, lowered suspension


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

It's a 2003


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

good luck with this one
i've heard they had a lot of problems with them
i think consumer reports or something like that said they were one of the worst reliable vehicles
i was shocked at that being it was so expensive
time to do a lil research...

who's porsche is it?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

daydreamer69 said:


> good luck with this one
> i've heard they had a lot of problems with them
> i think consumer reports or something like that said they were one of the worst reliable vehicles
> i was shocked at that being it was so expensive
> ...


Lmao... thanks.

It's my dads


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

daydreamer69 said:


> good luck with this one
> i've heard they had a lot of problems with them


My friend has a rebadged Cayenne (AKA a Volkswagen Touareg) and it's always having trouble with fit and finish. Your dad's turbo is a monster engine, but good luck with the electronics and other finicky stuff! Does he let you drive it? HAH


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Gig103 said:


> My friend has a rebadged Cayenne (AKA a Volkswagen Touareg) and it's always having trouble with fit and finish. Your dad's turbo is a monster engine, but good luck with the electronics and other finicky stuff! Does he let you drive it? HAH


Thanks, I'll make sure everything on the car is up to date. I'm going on vacation with the family in the summer so thats when I'll drive it  Expect many vids.


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice Cayenne.....plus one on it needing a washing


----------

